# Wo sind die Slot-In Laufwerke abgeblieben?



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2008)

Seit nun mehr 6 1/2 Jahren arbeitet ein Pioneer DVD-Slot-In-Laufwerk in meinem Zweitrechner. Wer will schon immer ein Knöpfchen drücken, um eine Schublade offen zu haben?

Aber wo sind die neuen Modelle abgeblieben? Auf meiner Suche bin ich auf nichts gestoßen. Auch DVD-Brenner in der Art sind nicht zu finden.

Das jüngste was ich fand war bei Golem.de ein Plextor-Laufwerk, das speziell für diese Photo-Geräte in den Elektronikgeschäften für die Entwicklung von Fotos benutzt wird.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man noch sowas findet oder mir was zum generellen verschwinden dieser Bauart sagen?


----------



## ED101 (6. Januar 2008)

Slot-In Laufwerke hatte aus welchem Grund auch immer nie einen wirklich guten Ruf und sind einfach vom Mark verschwunden. Wenn überhaupt fidet man sie nur noch in Notebooks


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

jo ich find die dinger klasse, und weiß nich worans hängen soll, ich mein technisch gesehen nich viel mehr aufwand, und in notebooks gehts doch auch...


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Januar 2008)

Den einzigen Grund, den ich kenne sind die Probleme beim Einziehen der kleineren Disks. Aber mal ehrlich, wer hat die schon dringend gebraucht?

Ich finds einfach nur Schade, dass es die Laufwerke nicht mehr gibt. Als ich das erste mal das Pioneer-Laufwerk sah, dachte ich, dass dieses Schubladengedöns endlich ein Ende hat und die Slot-Ins zum Standard werden.


----------



## xrayde (6. Januar 2008)

Es gibt von Plextor sonst noch diese Lösung hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a246022.html

Das geniale daran ist ja das man so beim LW-Schacht-Mangel 2 LW's in einen Schacht bekommt .

PS:

Ich glaub ich schaff mir so ein Teil mal an, denn hier muss demnächst ein Schacht f. einen Wechselrahmen weichen, die anderen Schächte sind jedoch voll.

Dann knall ich unten dann noch ein Slim Line CD-RW rein.


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

das is aber schon ziemlich happig vom preis her...


----------



## xrayde (6. Januar 2008)

exa schrieb:


> das is aber schon ziemlich happig vom preis her...


Jo, leider, leider bezahlt man bei Plextor auch immer mehr.

Nun ja, immerhin haben die da auch einen Slimline-/IDE-Adapter mit drin.

Wer handwerklich geschickt ist, bekommt das auch selbst hin für weniger Geld!


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2008)

Habe ein Pioneer-Modell neuerer Bauart im Notebook. Ist einfach praktischer, weil man nicht so leicht gefahr läuft die Schublade abzubrechen (bei den Slimline-Teilen fährt ja immer alles mit raus).

Warum die Dinger sich nie für große PCs durchgesetzt haben ist mir auch ein Rätsel - das einzige Problem sind eben die kleinen CD/DVDs.


----------



## SkastYX (7. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das diese Laufwerke schnell verschmutzen und wenn sich da was hartes festsetzt, verkratzt die Disk.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Januar 2008)

Wenns soweit kommt, das durch ne CD/DVD soviel Schmutz reinkommt, wird auch nen Schubladen-Laufwerk den Geist aufgeben irgendwann 

Hab selber auch noch nen Pioneer Slot-In in nem PC drin und das hat im CD-Schlitz ne Art Staubfilter, wie zwei Lippen; funktioniert super und ich nehm mal an das andere Slot ins was ähnliches haben.


----------



## der8auer (7. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die Slot-In Laufwerke auch klassen. Haben wesentlich mehr Style als ein normales Laufwerk.

@ xrayde: Das Teil sieht auch klasse aus. Wäre eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## CyLord (7. Januar 2008)

Teurer und aufwendiger ist die Technik. Kann klar nachvollziehen, warum das nichtmehr hergestellt wird. Sicher hat auch der Markt nicht den Bedarf dafür gehabt.


----------



## SkastYX (8. Januar 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Wenns soweit kommt, das durch ne CD/DVD soviel Schmutz reinkommt, wird auch nen Schubladen-Laufwerk den Geist aufgeben irgendwann
> 
> Hab selber auch noch nen Pioneer Slot-In in nem PC drin und das hat im CD-Schlitz ne Art Staubfilter, wie zwei Lippen; funktioniert super und ich nehm mal an das andere Slot ins was ähnliches haben.




Jo, hast recht.
Beim MacBook Pro (leider net meins) ist das auch so.

Zu Apple kann man sagen was man will, aber mit dem Laufwerk hamses richtig gemacht bei dem Notebook.


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2008)

Irgendwo hier müsste auch noch ein Pioneer DVD03 SCSI rumliegen, mal suchen gehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Warum die Dinger sich nie für große PCs durchgesetzt haben ist mir auch ein Rätsel - das einzige Problem sind eben die kleinen CD/DVDs.


Preis, ev. Patente...

Die Slotins gabs eigentlich nur von Pioneer, hatte selbst 'nen paar davon (sogar ein SCSI) leider haben sich beide Laufwerke verabschiedet, waren wirklich klasse Teile...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2008)

neben kleinen cds gabs auch immer wieder probleme mit verkratzen cds und der lautstärke, dazu natürlich die deutlich aufwendigere technik.
wenn brenner 20-30 kosten und die leute sich über 80 aufregen, dann ist technik für 10 mehr einfach n totschlagsargument.
lageabhängiger betrieb und die fehlende möglichkeit, die laufwerke hinter klappen zu verbauen, schränken außerdem das interesse von oems weiter ein.


----------



## HtPC (8. Januar 2008)

SlimLine Slot in sind einfach zu bedienen. Alle neueren Mac haben diese. Bei halbwegs brauchbarem Design  von "Desktops" sind sie auch sinnvoll, da der Slot ja auf Arbeitsebene liegt. 
Bei Towergehäusen, den meist verkauften Form,  ist es besser eine Lade zu haben, die ausfährt und die man von oben befüllen kann. Ginge zwar auch mit Slimline und Lade, statt Slot-in;
da die Towergehäuse keinen Slot für die Slimline haben, ergibt sich auch kein Absatz.
Kein Absatz, kein Markt, zumal mit dem höheren Umsatz bei Notebooks wohl auch nur mehr wenige "übrig" sind.

Die Vorbehalte gegenüber der Technik sind an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Fast jedes "Autoradio+CD" hat so ein Laufwerk.
Wer allerdings nicht die Geduld hat, das bisschen zu warten, bis der Slot die CD/DVD "Gesaugt" hat; und stattdessen die Scheiben "reindrückt", muß sich nicht wundern, wenn es klemmt.

Was beim Verbauen der Slimliner zu Beachten ist, das die Teile sehr druckempfindlich auf den Deckelfläche sind.
Auch der Einbaurahmen darf nicht von schlechter Passform sein. Ist dies der Fall, verzieht sich das Laufwerk, und es kommt zu dem, was meist der Slot-in Technik angekreidet wird. Dabei wird nur über den ungenauen Hilfsrahmen zum Einbau, das Laufwerk meist über die Diagonale verspannt, das nichts mehr geht.
Mit einer Dreipunkt Gummilagerung des Hilfsrahmens, sind die Slims auch sehr leise zu bekommen. 
Und die Länge der Befestigungsschrauben ist zu beachten, dann sollte es auch mit Slot-in klappen.

MfG


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Habe ein Pioneer-Modell neuerer Bauart im Notebook. Ist einfach praktischer, weil man nicht so leicht gefahr läuft die Schublade abzubrechen (bei den Slimline-Teilen fährt ja immer alles mit raus).
> 
> Warum die Dinger sich nie für große PCs durchgesetzt haben ist mir auch ein Rätsel - das einzige Problem sind eben die kleinen CD/DVDs.



Habe auch ein Slimeline Slot-In in ein externes Gehäuse gepackt, da es ja keine großen mehr gibt 

*Könnt ihr nicht mal die Hersteller Fragen wieso keine (große) mehr Hergestellt werden, gerade in Zeiten von HTPC Gehäusen?!*

In der PS 3 ist doch auch eins verbaut, welches nach meinen empfinden nicht sonderlich Laut ist, was ja damals angepangert wurde.


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe übrigens auch das gleiche Pioneerlaufwerk wie Pokerclock - und ich will es nicht mehr missen.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso davon kaum neue rauskommen. Schließlich ist es doch viel angenehmer einfach die CD reinzuschieben, als Klappe auf, CD raus, Klappe zu....


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2009)

ED101 schrieb:


> Slot-In Laufwerke hatte aus welchem Grund auch immer nie einen wirklich guten Ruf und sind einfach vom Mark verschwunden. Wenn überhaupt fidet man sie nur noch in Notebooks



Oh, ich kann dir einen Grund nennen: Man wunderbar, zur Not mit etwas Nachhilfe, Disketten reinschieben.
Ich musste schon mehrfach welche rauspfriemeln. Ja, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Slot-In ist ne feine Sache. Allerdings sind die Produktionskosten wohl höher.


----------



## Maggats (11. Januar 2009)

slot ist ist ne feine sache, allerdings würde ich das nur fürs notebook oder externe gehäuse bevorzugen, da ich in meinem lian li eine blende verbaut hab.


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

Ich Denke mal das die Produktionskosten sich noch im Rahmen halten , da einige Hersteller Slimline Slot-In herstellen und es kein großer Schritt zum 5.25 Laufwerk ist.

Außerdem gibt es in jeder Hardwaresparte(MB,GK, Speicher...) Deluxe/Elite Modelle die unmengen Kosten und exclusive Ausstattungen haben.
Wie gesagt für ein HTPC wäre es ideal, aber auch in jeden beliebigen Gehäuse ist es einfach praktisch.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

In meinem HTPC habe ich Slimline Slot-In eingebaut.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Januar 2009)

Kennt denn jemand gute Slot-In Laufwerke im Standard Rechner Format?


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kennt denn jemand gute Slot-In Laufwerke im Standard Rechner Format?



Gibt es da noch welche?


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

Nein! Nur noch gebrauchte von früher. 
Hab mir ein Slimline Slot-In von NEC Optiarc AD-7633A in einer Raidsonic  ICE Box IB-540-B-BL geholt. Mir wäre ein anständiges 5,25 Laufwerk auch lieber gewesen....



*Es wäre doch nicht mal verkehrt, wenn die aus der Redaktion bei den Herstellern anfragen ob sich da mal evt. in nächster Zeit was ändert*


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir da noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke,
würde mir so was auch gefallen , zu mal es bequemer währe wenn man sehr oft die CD oder DVD wechselt ,
gibt es eigentlich  nur noch Ein, zahlreich die Hersteller mit anfragen nerven .

ich denke mal ,
 das diese LW Probleme machen,
wenn man eine CD oder DVD selber ge-label  hat,
also da eine Folie drauf geklebt hat, Beschriftung, sollte man eh nicht machen, weil dann die CD/DVD zu dick wird und der Auswurf dann klemmt, bei diesen Slot-In Laufwerke .
Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund , warm es diese kaum noch gibt ?


----------



## riedochs (12. Januar 2009)

Selbst gelabelte CD's sind kein Problem für die mir bekannten Slot-In.


----------



## Preylord (12. Januar 2009)

@Pokerclock

Ich hatte das selbe Problem  das ich hier auch schon gepostet hatte...
mein Wunderbares Pelxtor 716 hatte sich 
verabschiedet...Rep verweigert ... keine Alternativen.

Über diese Slimlines hatte ich auch nachgedacht aber in Ermangelung
Alternativer Einbaurahmen es dann doch gelassen.

Nun wirds halt doch ein BlueRay wenn schon Schublade...

Würde mir aber auch wünschen das wieder solche Laufwerke gebaut werden!

Mfg


----------



## exa (12. Januar 2009)

ich finde es halt seltsam, das die slimlines weiter produziert werden aber die normalen nicht...


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

Ich denke einfach, dass die Nachfrage zu gering war - warum auch immer...


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst gelabelte CD's sind kein Problem für die mir bekannten Slot-In.



mein kleiner DVB-T Fernseher hat so ein LW an der Seite, nur wenn du da eine DVD rein packst, die dicken Label Aufkleber drauf hat, verklemmt die vermutlich beim herausfahren , das kann bei diesem Schubladen System nicht passieren .
Das meinte ich , 
gibt ja Leute die benutzten so was gerne , 
vielleicht hatten die Hersteller genau deswegen zu viele Reklamationen  ?


----------



## HtPC (24. März 2009)

Slim und Slot-In scheint aber doch kein Problem zu sein.
Samsung SN-T083A
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - Serial ATA - Samsung SN-T083A
Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7670S Slim
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - Serial ATA - Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7670S Slim
Plextor SLIM PX-608AL
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - IDE - Plextor SLIM PX-608AL
Sony NEC Optiarc BC5600S-01
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - Blu-ray - Blu-ray Combo - Sony NEC Optiarc BC5600S-01

Nur als 5.25er hat Plextor es wohl eingestellt.

Gruß
HtPC


----------



## BigBubby (25. März 2009)

Wie kriegt mein bei Slotin laufwerken CDs/DVDs wieder raus, wenn sie feststecken? bei "schubladen" gibts da ja die manuelle methode sie zu entsichern und rauszuziehen.
Geht das bei slotin genau so?


----------



## Preylord (27. März 2009)

Ja du hast eine ähnliche Not-Entriegelung wie bei einer Schublade,wobei hier
die Einzugsmechanik bewegt wird. (So war zumindest bei mir)

Das funzt ganz gut es sei den du machsts wie ich und Rammst eine Scheibe
an einem Frustreichen Tag zu Fest und zu schnell in den Slot..
da hilft dann nur Aufschrauben 
mfg


----------



## HtPC (25. Dezember 2009)

Nö, die meisten haben noch eine kleines Stecknadel großes Loch.
Das ist der Not-Au 

LG
HtPC


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

Du oller Leichenschaender, der Fred ist ja uralt 

Das eien Pioneer Slot in hatte den Notauswurf auf der Rueckseite, war also ausbauen angesagt. Es gab aber auch welche ohne Notauswurf.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

finde das auch schade das es die nett mehr gibt ... da wäre es mal zeit für ne retro welle  ...


----------

